# Multiple jig rigging for Pan fish



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

How do you guys rig multiple jigs on one line. I have seen the articles about spider rigging for crappie but in Ohio your only allowed two poles and 3 hooks per pole per person. I fish most of the time by myself so two poles is my max as well as 6 baits/jigs. Has anyone have good success with this style of rigging. You could say I'm fishing for new ideas for spring. Looking for ways to increase hookups. I generally fish out of a boat trolling or drifting. Once I locate good numbers I will sit over area and cast jigs and spinner combinations. Just looking for set ups, boat control presentations.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Fakebait....I drift at Pymie and Mosquito using the setup you are talking about. Lets see if I can describe how I tie them on. Thread the line through the first jigs eye and leave about 4 feet of tag line from where you tie on this jig. When you have the jig where you want it on the line, pull the line away from the jig both from where it enters the eye and leaves the eye so you essentially have 2 lines in your hand. Make a peace sign with your other hand and wrap the line around your fingers one time. Take the jig and drop it 3 times through the loop you just made between your fingers. Pull on both the jig and the other two pieces of line you have in your hand and sinche it up tight. This should leave a loop at the jig and allows the jig to swim naturally. Do the same thing with your second jig below the first. I use an Improved clinch knot on my bottom jig. Vary the weights on your jigs to achieve the correct depth / presentation based on wind speed and where the fish are suspended. Generally I put the heaviest jig on the bottom. Just personal preference I think. Hope this helps.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I pretty much understand what your doing. Is there an exact distance between the three jigs you try to keep. How about colors of jigs going down the chain so to speak. Light to dark or dark to light. Can or have you used any type of beetle spins in this combination for actraction. Do you do a little rod bounce or just let the boat action take care of this.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

At least a foot or so between the jigs to vary the depth until you find where they are suspended. I mix up the colors on the lines to start to see what colors are most productive and switch to that color or similar on the others. As far as beetle spins, I don't use them but I do use roadrunner jigs. I rig those on the bottom just so the spinner has better action on the longer tag end.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

When I use multiple jigs and swimbaits, I just tie on lazer power swivels with hyper snaps. That way I can change baits quickly, they don't tangle, and they swim correctly! If I'm searching for depths, I'll space them 18-24 inches apart...if I have found them, then only 1 foot apart.


----------

